# Alliance Batteries



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I've gone and ordered them hopefully they will be despatched soon here's a link to their site, they are the cheapest I have found and I feel a bit more comfortable dealing with the states.

http://www.alliancerenewableenergy.com/Thunder-Sky-LiFeYPO4-Batteries_c3.htm


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Wow, that's the lowest cost I've seen yet for TS Lifeypo4 cells! Do let us know how you get on


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Except that's the from China price. The US stock price is higher, similar to what's on other sites.


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Alliance renewable energy*

My dealings so far with Richard have been fine, he has responded in a timely manner to all emails, I have read some threads where people have been dissatisfied with service but from what I can tell he is a stand up guy, I guess things may have been out of his control, will let you all know how I get on.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Alliance renewable energy*

_I feel a bit more comfortable dealing with the states.

_Why is that? - the rip off's I have heard about have all been the USA_,

_I bought mine direct from china (Headways)- so far so good I will know for sure when I get the car completed


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I agree with Duncan have just found several scams from the past and it seems some people in the states got burnt with no consumer protection, that sucks we're just trying to save the world


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

So far have had all emails responded to by Richard Hatfeild, have you seen his electric bike break the 200 mph, will be happy to receive these as I have heard all sorts of things about Thundersky now Sinopoly, I just want to get my batteries and save the world.


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought I'd update this did receive the black Sinopoly 200 amp hour cells from Alliance/Richard and very happy with them.


----------

